# A Confidence Boosting Pill?



## jillnoel (Sep 21, 2011)

Which drug, in your opinion, is the best for tackling a lack of confidence?


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

opiates, amphetamine, benzos, and maybe to a lesser extent wellbutrin


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

adderall worked amazingly to boost confidence for about a month for me


----------



## jillnoel (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to my psychiatrist so I'll see if I can get some Adderall... Also I'm going to try and get Klonopin or something more intense than that. Thanks everyone


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Careful with stimulants. Sometimes they can cause an increase in anxiety for some people, while others react better.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Do not depend on harmful pills for confidence boosters because it doesn't do that. The confidence comes from within you and what you think of yourself no pill is going to do that. Please don't take these awful pills.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I love stimulants but they have a horrible crash and makes me get palpitations


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Xanax bars, or any other benzodiazepine.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

jillnoel said:


> Which drug, in your opinion, is the best for tackling a lack of confidence?


I haven't tried that many (illict) drugs, but of the things I have tried..Tramadol was probably closest to confidence in a pill for me for a while. But of course, like all good things, it didn't last.

Tramadol has 3 distinct actions, it's like an amphetamine, an opiate and an anti-depressant, all rolled into one. Triple whammy. It was a summer about 3 years ago when I discovered it. Heady times. I thought I had tasted heaven. All my cares and worries were instantly gone. It was like walking on air and being wrapped in velvet. I became happier than I'd ever felt and just had that permanent "alright" feeling, felt connected to the world again. No longer self-conscious and fearful. I was even tripping slightly on it and everything seemed brighter and rosier. I had no trouble smiling and making conversation with strangers. And the best part too, I could get so much done on it. Exercising to extreme levels was effortless and exhilarating. Doing household chores enjoyable! I actually got very organised and tidy, and entered my most productive phase in my work for years. Damn, sounds like an advertisement for Tramadol, but seriously it really was all that. It just didn't last and the magic wore off and I wasn't able to get it back.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

DK3 said:


> I haven't tried that many (illict) drugs, but of the things I have tried..Tramadol was probably closest to confidence in a pill for me for a while. But of course, like all good things, it didn't last.
> 
> Tramadol has 3 distinct actions, it's like an amphetamine, an opiate and an anti-depressant, all rolled into one. Triple whammy. It was a summer about 3 years ago when I discovered it. Heady times. I thought I had tasted heaven. All my cares and worries were instantly gone. It was like walking on air and being wrapped in velvet. I became happier than I'd ever felt and just had that permanent "alright" feeling, felt connected to the world again. No longer self-conscious and fearful. I was even tripping slightly on it and everything seemed brighter and rosier. I had no trouble smiling and making conversation with strangers. And the best part too, I could get so much done on it. Exercising to extreme levels was effortless and exhilarating. Doing household chores enjoyable! I actually got very organised and tidy, and entered my most productive phase in my work for years. Damn, sounds like an advertisement for Tramadol, but seriously it really was all that. It just didn't last and the magic wore off and I wasn't able to get it back.


Still a pretty nice run and reaction to the drug considering it doesn't do much for a lot of people here and one guy felt absolutely nothing. Only the highest of doses works for me and I don't have any tolerance to it, if I don't take at least 400 mg I find it doesn't really help with pain or mood.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

QuietBoy99 said:


> Do not depend on harmful pills for confidence boosters because it doesn't do that. The confidence comes from within you and what you think of yourself no pill is going to do that. Please don't take these awful pills.


Do you post this same rubbish in every thread? Just wondering. If people are set on taking pills, one guy posting the same routine about how harmful they are over and over again isn't going to change anything.

Also, stimulants.


----------



## Insomnian (Sep 25, 2011)

Cocaine like substance
methylphenidate ( Ritalin )

Amphetamines like you suggested goes harder on the body i think. Methylphenidate will give your mind confidence.

I guess it's up to the individual though, but i would certainly prefer Methylphenidate.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Dexedrine


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Dexedrine (or Adderall) and Klonopin (if needed) to take the edge off 
*** I know it's bad, addictive, tolerance, etc lol but that's my answer


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

some ssris like zoloft are supposed to ...its debateable seems to vary from person to person.

amphetamines will , but as everyone says watch out for tolerance and addiction once you start abusing them you can get in deep

i would try starting with an SSRI and see if it works before messing around with stims and benzos because they can be really addictive. my psych said zoloft is the most effective from his practice but each psych will have a different opinion

i have to admit i didnt think benzos were too addictiing because i have taken a lot of xanax in the past and it really was not a very pleasant effect but recently my dr gave me kpins to help me sleep i have to admit they are very addicting ive already taken a months supply in like 2 weeks they have a good "high" and give me a very strong urge to keep redosing after a few hrs. it has had no effect on my SA tho lol


----------



## Insomnian (Sep 25, 2011)

Insomnian said:


> Cocaine like substance
> methylphenidate ( Ritalin )
> 
> Amphetamines like you suggested goes harder on the body i think. Methylphenidate will give your mind confidence.
> ...


Sorry,
i see that Adderall isn't real Amphetamine ( it has Dextroamphetamine in it aswell ), so maybe this makes it better.

Also, because Amphetamine goes harder on my body ( and is less mental compared to Methylphenidate ), it doesn't necessarily is the case for you. 
You guys in her seem to go for Adderall and i am sure you are right.


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

ntdc said:


> some ssris like zoloft are supposed to ...its debateable seems to vary from person to person.


Yea, this. These are easy to get and have less downsides than other medication. Paxil has worked great for me. It feels like it has removed this constant fear that was in the back of my mind. It's hard to explain.


----------



## B Harvey (Sep 27, 2011)

bang 12 e's n ur guaranteed a good nite. safe as fook.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

MDMA



B Harvey said:


> bang 12 e's n ur guaranteed a good nite. safe as fook.


12 'e's? um.

you either have caffiene in your pills or you get many over doses where you live.


----------



## B Harvey (Sep 27, 2011)

super said:


> MDMA
> 
> 12 'e's? um.
> 
> you either have caffiene in your pills or you get many over doses where you live.


listen mate i was an OG inna da house of love. google brian harvey + ecstasy and you'll read all about me sad little fall from grace.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

it's hard to tell... Right before awkward situations I used to take much benzos.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

For me its xanax, nothing else has come as close to erasing my anxiety.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

B Harvey said:


> listen mate i was an OG inna da house of love. google brian harvey + ecstasy and you'll read all about me sad little fall from grace.


Is that really you the singer from East 17?!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

B Harvey said:


> listen mate i was an OG inna da house of love. google brian harvey + ecstasy and you'll read all about me sad little fall from grace.


lol i still cant tell if you're real, i would if i lived in the UK tho
sick kknttt


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

**** ssri"s, **** benzos, **** alcohol...
tramadol is the best drug i "ve ever taken for depression and social anxiety. 

i got tramadol for my fibromyalgia pain. when i take tramadol i feel like myself again. happy, confident and i dont worry about anything for 6-7 hours. i dont feel high at all, just relaxed, motivated and blessed.
with 9.5 on drugs.com is the highest ranked medication for depression. i am only afraid of tolerance


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't think there's such thing as confident pills except MDMA, aka Molly's or Ecstacy pills. For some alcohol or benzos help make them uninhibited and more open but not to the degree of MDMA.

MDMA may also cause unrealistic delusions and or enthusiastic manifestations.


----------

